# Compression symptoms?



## summerjc07 (Jun 26, 2010)

I went to the Dr. today b/c I am starting to choke at night and on food b/c of my ginormous thyroid. My TSH is still in the 100's although my Dr. didn't tell me the exact number today. My Free T4 is normal at 1.33. He is ordering free t3's and one other he also didn't tell me about. Those should be back soon. I was put on Cytomel today to try shrink the thyroid. And i was given instructions to go to the ER if I started drooling this weekend? I have to make an apt to a GI to get scoped to make sure nothing is being compressed. And I am to come back in two weeks after taking cytomel to see if it has shrunk or to come back if I get worse during the week.

this is still all new to me and now I am worried about the prospect of going to the ER in the next two days. :S


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

summerjc07 said:


> I went to the Dr. today b/c I am starting to choke at night and on food b/c of my ginormous thyroid. My TSH is still in the 100's although my Dr. didn't tell me the exact number today. My Free T4 is normal at 1.33. He is ordering free t3's and one other he also didn't tell me about. Those should be back soon. I was put on Cytomel today to try shrink the thyroid. And i was given instructions to go to the ER if I started drooling this weekend? I have to make an apt to a GI to get scoped to make sure nothing is being compressed. And I am to come back in two weeks after taking cytomel to see if it has shrunk or to come back if I get worse during the week.
> 
> this is still all new to me and now I am worried about the prospect of going to the ER in the next two days. :S


Oh, dear!! I would be worried also! Have you had a sonogram or an uptake scan?

How much Cytomel did the doctor Rx?

Do you have someone with whom you live so that he/she can keep an eye on you?


----------



## summerjc07 (Jun 26, 2010)

25 mcg for the cytomel. (taking 100mcg synthroid too)
Oh yeah, and when my Husband gets home I will be lucky if he lets me sleep tonight in fear of me choking lol. I will definitely be watched like a hawk 
I have had a sonogram done and it came back that there was calcification on my thyroid. No Nodules. Calcium levels are normal. My Dr. did not say anything more about the calcification today. And so far has not said anything about more testing. Yet. I am sure he is going to want to so something if the cytomel doesn't do what he wants it to do in two weeks. 
Is there any information anyone knows about online about other symptoms I need to worry about?


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Uh yeah, ok, I don't like that. Drooling is such a late sign. I hate that they sent you home like that. Duh, if your TSH is in the 100's, then your synthroid needs to be higher than 100 mcg! Lord! When was the last time they upped your dose? Shoot, my TSH was 14.67 at last lab draw and they upped mine from 112 mcg to 150 mcg! Something just isn't making a whole lot of sense. I don't know. If you are choking on food and having trouble breathing at night, then what are they waiting for? That just sounds like a disaster waiting to happen to me! Why won't they take it out? Do you not want surgery or is it them?


----------



## summerjc07 (Jun 26, 2010)

I wouldn't mind surgery. I think my pcp is saving it for the last resort. :/ I guess... 
This has only been going on for a couple months and 100 mcg is the first dosage. It will most likey go up the next time I go back when my results from the second tsh level test comes back. I go back in two weeks unless it gets worse. I am pretty sure if there is no improvement in two weeks then we are going to talk surgery. Our conversation was more about me needed to stop breastfeeding so he could treat it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

summerjc07 said:


> 25 mcg for the cytomel. (taking 100mcg synthroid too)
> Oh yeah, and when my Husband gets home I will be lucky if he lets me sleep tonight in fear of me choking lol. I will definitely be watched like a hawk
> I have had a sonogram done and it came back that there was calcification on my thyroid. No Nodules. Calcium levels are normal. My Dr. did not say anything more about the calcification today. And so far has not said anything about more testing. Yet. I am sure he is going to want to so something if the cytomel doesn't do what he wants it to do in two weeks.
> Is there any information anyone knows about online about other symptoms I need to worry about?


That is one hefty dose of Cytomel. What is your doctor thinking, I wonder? Most patients start on 5 mcg. and even then, they have a hard time tolerating it.

Calcification is worrisome. Cancer must be ruled out.

Let us know; worried here.


----------



## summerjc07 (Jun 26, 2010)

I have no clue. I have been thinking about finding an endo. once my pcp got all the initial testing done and blood work but its just not happening. He is a great family dr. but he's not a specialist. 
I am going this week to get the scope done to see if it is compressing anything and if nothing is done about it then I will get an endo. I think he is expecting to have to take it out so he isn't worrying about a biopsy of the cacification yet... ? Once it is out they can play with it etc... This is all still really new to me. :/


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

summerjc07 said:


> I have no clue. I have been thinking about finding an endo. once my pcp got all the initial testing done and blood work but its just not happening. He is a great family dr. but he's not a specialist.
> I am going this week to get the scope done to see if it is compressing anything and if nothing is done about it then I will get an endo. I think he is expecting to have to take it out so he isn't worrying about a biopsy of the cacification yet... ? Once it is out they can play with it etc... This is all still really new to me. :/


Oh, yes...........once it's yanked, they can play with it. Glad you have a sense of humor. Sometimes humor is the only saving grace.

It is possible for the goiter to be growing inward instead of outward. These things usually like to take the path of least resistance.

Just be careful w/ that Cytomel. It can knock your socks off.

Just for your edification, here are symptoms of Cytomel overdose............
http://endocrine-system.emedtv.com/cytomel/cytomel-overdose.html

I am such a worry wart!


----------



## summerjc07 (Jun 26, 2010)

Well. I think I lost the arguement on brestfeeding though. So my Dr is calling in steroids to my pharmacy. He wants see if its inflamation. sigh. We are weaning and my husband agrees with the doctor so I am done as soon as I start the meds.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

summerjc07 said:


> Well. I think I lost the arguement on brestfeeding though. So my Dr is calling in steroids to my pharmacy. He wants see if its inflamation. sigh. We are weaning and my husband agrees with the doctor so I am done as soon as I start the meds.


Truth be told, I only see that as being a panacea but if it is for the short-term,do it and see what happens. No harm,no foul as they say.


----------



## summerjc07 (Jun 26, 2010)

Ok. Good news 
My new TSH labs came in today and my TSH went from 116.1 to 9.82  
Still Hypo but it makes me feel better lol. 
Here is the new list of meds.
Synthroid 112 mcg
Cytomel 25 mcg- my pharmacy has this as liothyronine sod 25 mcg/does generic or not matter? 
Prednisone 20 mg 14 days

I was told prednisone will make me feel super awake and to take it in the morning and if I feel violent to stop taking it... That concerns me just a little. However the awake part would be a nice change. lol I am going to start the cytomel by halving the tablets for a few days.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

summerjc07 said:


> Ok. Good news
> My new TSH labs came in today and my TSH went from 116.1 to 9.82
> Still Hypo but it makes me feel better lol.
> Here is the new list of meds.
> ...


I am still worried about the 25 mcg. of Cytomel and now adding Pred to the mix? Yikes! I don't know what to say that I have not said already.


----------



## summerjc07 (Jun 26, 2010)

I hate my thyroid today. The medications I dont like at all. Synthroid I could handle but the other two sound dangerous.  Sometimes a vacation and a nice big drink with an umbrella sounds nice.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

summerjc07 said:


> I hate my thyroid today. The medications I dont like at all. Synthroid I could handle but the other two sound dangerous.  Sometimes a vacation and a nice big drink with an umbrella sounds nice.


Oh,boy...................do I ever hear you on that!

They are dangerous and even more so together. I guess I am the odd man out on this as no one else has voiced their opinion yay or nay.

Sending hugs,


----------



## summerjc07 (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh my goodness. Today was the worst! Bad reaction to the medications and 8 hours of side effects... Both Prednisone and cytomel are getting reduced from here on out.  
Oh and dont take the above and mucinex... bad bad bad day today.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Don't say you weren't warned.

That cytomel dose is very very high. People start out on like 5 mcg and increase to maybe 10 or 15.

All these years on these boards I don't think I've ever heard anyone take such a large dose except maybe before RAI with cancer patients.

Your heart must have been ripping, no?

Cytomel is VERY powerful stuff. A little bit goes a long way and then you have all the other stuff.

I think you need to find a really good endo or get a second opinion so you don't get hurt...seriously.


----------



## summerjc07 (Jun 26, 2010)

Really and truely my heart only raced at first but the prednisone was the worst part of it. And the mucinex floored me. Which is typically for me and over the counter meds. I even asked the phyarmacy about it yesterday when I picked it up. They said I should be fine :/ SO I am halving the cytomel tomorrow and taking half in the morning and half in the evening. I do trust my doctor he had the nurse call me and warn me about side effects. But he must have a good reason to start the dose that high. And it is only for two weeks to shrink the goiter. Before we move on to plan B. I took the meds fully warned, yes.


----------

